# Cat back exhaust(2" pipes)



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

hello, i am not sure this is the right place to ask this, but i can't find out the answer from searching..

Can any1 tell me where i can order the Cat-back exhaust for my 95 Nissan 200sx SE with (2" pipes). I 've been search around the net for it, but still no luck and i really want to change my exhaust to gain some HP. Can some1 plz help me out here. thank you.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Stromung is good but expensive. Id just go custom.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I just did a custom 2" catback. i like it. I didnt put a resonator. Does anyone in your area do mandrel bends? If not, you should order some and use 'em.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ricky said:


> hello, i am not sure this is the right place to ask this, but i can't find out the answer from searching..
> 
> Can any1 tell me where i can order the Cat-back exhaust for my 95 Nissan 200sx SE with (2" pipes). I 've been search around the net for it, but still no luck and i really want to change my exhaust to gain some HP. Can some1 plz help me out here. thank you.


Ebay


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks for the reply guys. Will a Muffler store do a custom pipe for me? and I have been looking on Ebay, but haven't got any luck on finding the pipes.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dmroberson said:


> Ebay


no, if you can accualy find one (i forget is a 95 se a 1.6 or 2.0?) any who its a hit or miss you could be very happy or very po'd and with that kind of money thats a gamble id rather buy something i know i will be happy with, also while prices may be cheap on ebay remember for larger items shipping will kill you, id rather take that 100 for shipping and use it on a high flo cat or larger res. or what ever else you may need......... put it toward a header, but i would say go custom (dosent have to be mandrel but its nice) and use a magnaflo and a cherry bomb glass pack muffler for a res from jcw.com :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

stromung is the best you can get for our cars, but if your looking to save some money a custom set up would be fine. You just missed out on a GB for that exhaust. Like RotaryRyan said, see if someone local does mandrel brends (chrushed you willl lose some power) If not go to nissanperformancemag.com and check out his exhaust install and see what degree bends you need. Or jack your car up and follow the catback and see what bends you need. Order them offline and take them to whoever is going to build it for you and let them get to work.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv, I went to the Stromung website already and I don't see any exhasut system for Nissan. Guess they don't carrry them anymore. =\


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> no


if you go ebay they will overcharge you for shipping and you'll probably end up getting crap.

2" is the right way to go though, don't think 2.25 is gonna give you anything extra because it will not.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> if you go ebay they will overcharge you for shipping and you'll probably end up getting crap.
> 
> 2" is the right way to go though, don't think 2.25 is gonna give you anything extra because it will not.


yea i i accualy just edited my post to include that but you got to it first :thumbup: and ricky the stromung site BLOWS! but yea they make them for our cars but be informed it will cost upward of $500


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea i i accualy just edited my post to include that but you got to it first :thumbup: and ricky the stromung site BLOWS! but yea they make them for our cars but be informed it will cost upward of $500



wow 500, that way too much for that. =\ thanks for the info


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

so if i just get a good universal muffler and let a muffler shop to put it on without getting the 2" pipes. You guys think it is worth it to do? How much horsepower will i gain from just the muffler with the stock pipes?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ricky said:


> so if i just get a good universal muffler and let a muffler shop to put it on without getting the 2" pipes. You guys think it is worth it to do? How much horsepower will i gain from just the muffler with the stock pipes?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! dont do it the small (what 1.5 in. stock pipe) going into the larger 2 in muffler will make it sound like a honda with a fart can (this is why hondas sound this way) just get a crush bent 2in. pipe with a magna flo and a cherr bomb res. please!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ricky said:


> so if i just get a good universal muffler and let a muffler shop to put it on without getting the 2" pipes. You guys think it is worth it to do? How much horsepower will i gain from just the muffler with the stock pipes?


you'll get about a horsepower and laughed at when you drive down the road (except for civic owners) not worth it. If you want to go stromung you have to call them.

chrush bent will be cheaper, but it will also rob you of some horses


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

I know it sounds lazy, but can someone help out with part numbers from jcw.com? I see the general stuff, but don't want to end up getting the wrong stuff if I decide this is the way to go. I'm sure others are wondering exactly what the parts are too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not sure, give them a call, i'm sure they know!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea for bizzar reason the cherry bomb res. is in their catolouge but not the web site. but they are $19 bucks and powder coated call them up and they will tell ya what u need to know :cheers: when i get home (6:00) i will get the part number from the cat.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Stromung still makes them for our cars, They just arent listed on their site, go to mossy performance. They can order them for ya.


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

Pacesetter makes a catback for the b14 i dont know if its any good or not though.
http://www.nopionline.com/nopistore...7&vnopinum=001+1387&vTitle=NISSAN Sentra 1997


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

I found a muffler shop will make custom pipes for me, but i don't think they will use Mandrel bent pipes. So is there a big different between a 2" Mandrel bent pipe and a 2" aluminized pipe? How much horsepower will i lost if i don't use Mandrel bent? I heard that guy at the muffler shop said about 1 or 2 hp loss? is that ture?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea for bizzar reason the cherry bomb res. is in their catolouge but not the web site. but they are $19 bucks and powder coated call them up and they will tell ya what u need to know :cheers: when i get home (6:00) i will get the part number from the cat.


Did you find the exact part numbers for me? I found a shop here that will do the mandrel bends. What is an average price I should be in for a ballpark figure?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> not sure, give them a call, i'm sure they know!


Called jcw and they are lost puppies! :loser: That's why I need the exact numbers of what's being used to match it up...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> Did you find the exact part numbers for me? I found a shop here that will do the mandrel bends. What is an average price I should be in for a ballpark figure?


how much do they charge you?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Ricky said:


> how much do they charge you?


Don't know yet. Just called and found one that will do the mandrel bends. Haven't got the parts build-out yet, so I didn't even ask a price until I do. Need to get everything first and then take it to a couple of places for pricing. That's why I was asking for a ballpark figure from others, so I can tell the shop they are full of crap if they try and :banhump: me.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2004)

one of my friend told me no1 in my area driving is using mendrel bends exhaust pipes, and he also said that using a mendrel bends will only gain you 1-2 horespower than those alum. pipes. Is that true?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not sure on the exact HP loss/gain from Mandrel bends. Go back to them and ask them if you can BUY the mandrel bends and they'll weld it up for you. If they say yes, then you'll have to look to see what angles you'll need and then buy what you need.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> not sure on the exact HP loss/gain from Mandrel bends. Go back to them and ask them if you can BUY the mandrel bends and they'll weld it up for you. If they say yes, then you'll have to look to see what angles you'll need and then buy what you need.


The guy i went to would charge more if you bring him single mandrel bends, because he uses one pipe all the way back from the cat. He just bends it to fit.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> Did you find the exact part numbers for me? I found a shop here that will do the mandrel bends. What is an average price I should be in for a ballpark figure?


my bad bro it is $19.99 for (#sl498926a) 2in. inlet/outlet 26inches long glass packed muffler enjoy :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> Don't know yet. Just called and found one that will do the mandrel bends. Haven't got the parts build-out yet, so I didn't even ask a price until I do. Need to get everything first and then take it to a couple of places for pricing. That's why I was asking for a ballpark figure from others, so I can tell the shop they are full of crap if they try and :banhump: me.


as for the muffler i would say magnaflo but get a race can style (you know looks like a long coffie can) so then you can put a silencer in the tip and then if u wana play around you can take it out and go full strait through but because of the res it still shouldnt be too loud



Ricky said:


> one of my friend told me no1 in my area driving is using mendrel bends exhaust pipes, and he also said that using a mendrel bends will only gain you 1-2 horespower than those alum. pipes. Is that true?


what alum. pipes are u taling about? the metal dosent matter much the bends do, mandrel is the best but for a small engine with little to no other mods than crush bends should be more than adequate no need to spend $100 more for only 1-2 hp if that but if you do get crush bends dont up the diameter it will make you lose power it wont "counter" the wrinkles


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> my bad bro it is $19.99 for (#sl498926a) 2in. inlet/outlet 26inches long glass packed muffler enjoy :cheers:


What about the cat? Magnaflow? Part numbers? Thanks again.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> What about the cat? Magnaflow? Part numbers? Thanks again.


get on sr20forum.com and try to get a SE-R cat. High flow and you can usally get them around 50 bucks shipped in good condition.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

scooterbob said:


> What about the cat? Magnaflow? Part numbers? Thanks again.


i gave you the part number ya tool the glass pack muffler is a resinator the number for the cherry bomb res. is #SL498926A the cat is fine you dont need a new cat or you can just get a randomn tech high flo cat and the magnaflo...............just go to theit site (ill make it easy www.magnaflo.com ) now enjoy, and hey i just got back from the junk yard and i saw the exhaust.......................1in. diameter lol but surprisingly it looked to be mandrel bent thats a plus lol :thumbup: it was very sad


xbrandonx said:


> get on sr20forum.com and try to get a SE-R cat. High flow and you can usally get them around 50 bucks shipped in good condition.


i completly forgot about that :cheers: do that


----------

